# "Her" movie mbti?



## bryguy (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone seen the new movie "Her?" I can't decide whether Theo (protagonist) is infp or infj, what do you think?


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

If I didn't have to exert any effort to watch it (ie. I didn't have to pirate it or find it on TV or something), I would try to answer that question for you.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Theo is some Fe user; he's always concerned about the welfare of his partner, doesn't know what he wants himself, and can read people (the stranger couple) well. The Ni influence comes forth in his imagination (job, sex) and through the admixture of Fe in his relationships with Catherine and Samantha creates some image/ideal of how they ought to be, albeit through projection. This is the major flaw in his relationships and he withdraws/hold himself back from others during confrontation if that projection unravels. His childhood relation to his mother (who demonstrated narcissistic tendencies) taught him at an early age to cater to the needs of others rather than himself. So... I vote INFJ.

Compare this to the dynamic of his friend Amy who is probably an Fi user; she's willing to seek her own happiness/joy in the world and to end her relationship with his husband by initiating the divorce on the spot. Contrast this to Theo who couldn't sign the papers for a year.


----------



## Charmian (Dec 28, 2013)

I've asked myself the same question while watching the movie. INFP or INFJ? The weird sex/chat scene in the beginning of the movie answered it for me. Definitely Fe. Complies to the girls needs despite finding them doubtful. An Fi user, and a Fi-dom user at that would never have complied without a word. I can totally imagine an INFP backing off angrily.

He's very good at his job, at writing personnal letters on the behalf of other people. He understands other people's character and enhances other people's lives while simultaneously going nowhere with his own. This makes a lot more sense with an INFJ character. Another detail, his appartment is halfway between spartan and stylish and has this great view. INFP tend to have invest a lot of energy in their living spaces and have tuns of things on the walls and the shelves. The INFPs I know don't like big windows and grand views so much as homely inward-oriented stuffy living.

So there's a case for INFJ, but I agree that the character has a warm easy feel that could go well with INFP too. I'd be open to opposite views on this case.

What about other characters? Amy, Charles, Samantha and Catherine?


----------



## bryguy (Jul 9, 2013)

Charmian said:


> I've asked myself the same question while watching the movie. INFP or INFJ? The weird sex/chat scene in the beginning of the movie answered it for me. Definitely Fe. Complies to the girls needs despite finding them doubtful. An Fi user, and a Fi-dom user at that would never have complied without a word. I can totally imagine an INFP backing off angrily.
> 
> He's very good at his job, at writing personnal letters on the behalf of other people. He understands other people's character and enhances other people's lives while simultaneously going nowhere with his own. This makes a lot more sense with an INFJ character. Another detail, his appartment is halfway between spartan and stylish and has this great view. INFP tend to have invest a lot of energy in their living spaces and have tuns of things on the walls and the shelves. The INFPs I know don't like big windows and grand views so much as homely inward-oriented stuffy living.
> 
> ...


Charles I could see as ESTJ. He had that same extroverted awkward pushiness that I see in ESTJ's and he loved debating. If Amy was the ex than we didn't really see enough of her to tell but I'm guessing ISFJ. Her emotions were described as volatile and she's a novelist so I discounted extroversion. Samantha I feel acted like an ENFP?.. Too sensitive and feeling oriented for ENTP (though she loved sharing ideas and theories soo..) Carrying on 8000 relationships is pretty E. I want to say she has Ti but.. OS. Catherine can be infp.. though I don't understand introverted feeling very well tbh.


----------



## Charmian (Dec 28, 2013)

Charles as a pushy brand of ESTJ makes sense. Samantha ENFP seems like a very good guess too. But, Catherine is a tough one. We know she felt pressured by Theo to be lighter and more cheerful. Could be ISFP.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahahh, saw the film last night and was thinking all the time about how Theo is INFJ as hell  The whole movie seems very INFJ, actually  

I agree with ESTJ for Charles, but I would say Samantha is an ENFJ (or maybe ESFJ)  

Amy - some kind of IxFx, perhaps ISFJ?

Catherine - my first thought was INTJ, but I could be way off


----------



## Khan Sahab (Jan 28, 2012)

Watched it today. Theo is most definitely an INFJ. Samantha became an ENFJ when she evolved and developed her emotions. Amy seemed ISFP. Catherine is hard to type. Amy's husband an ESTJ.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd bang my computer if it talked to me with Scarlett Johansson's voice

*shrugs*


----------



## Charmian (Dec 28, 2013)

shakti said:


> Hahahh, saw the film last night and was thinking all the time about how Theo is INFJ as hell  The whole movie seems very INFJ, actually
> 
> I agree with ESTJ for Charles, but I would say Samantha is an ENFJ (or maybe ESFJ)
> 
> ...


Catherine INTJ, maybe yeah. It's hard to tell.

And about Samantha, yeah, well, the more I think about it, the more ENFJ makes sense for her. The way organizing seems her second nature is not very ENFP-ish. She very soon understands what really matters to him, and she really wants to bring out the best in him (think compilation of his letters). As for ESFJ, well, I don't quite see any hint of Si in her, the fact that she does not have a body makes it quite hard hehehe . I could definitely see some Ni interest with her, she even makes friend with a philosopher.


----------



## bryguy (Jul 9, 2013)

Charmian said:


> Catherine INTJ, maybe yeah. It's hard to tell.
> 
> And about Samantha, yeah, well, the more I think about it, the more ENFJ makes sense for her. The way organizing seems her second nature is not very ENFP-ish. She very soon understands what really matters to him, and she really wants to bring out the best in him (think compilation of his letters). As for ESFJ, well, I don't quite see any hint of Si in her, the fact that she does not have a body makes it quite hard hehehe . I could definitely see some Ni interest with her, she even makes friend with a philosopher.


What is Ni about making friends with a philosopher? Is it the novelty of such a different viewpoint?


----------



## Charmian (Dec 28, 2013)

bryguy said:


> What is Ni about making friends with a philosopher? Is it the novelty of such a different viewpoint?


The question was ESFJ or ENFJ, so aux-Si or Ni. I've always viewed philosophy as the field of intuition and the realm of intuitives, which marked her philosophical interest, amongst other things, as an argument in favour of Ni. 

But I'm quite sure there could be a case for ESFJ as well. I'm absolutely useless when it comes to detecting or understanding Si. Ni-dom disembodiement priviledge  hehehe

What do you think?


----------

